# New to Rabbits



## HollandHops (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi BYHers!
                            Holland Lop is what I am gettin'
I am getting two Holland rabbits in about a week (ekk) and I am very excited! Anyways, the doe might be pregnant *screams* and I would love any tips on birthing/pregnant rabbits and uh, well everything! I am totally excited, and I can't wait to get them. Anything is helpful, but I have a few questions:

*How does this nail trimming thing work?
*What is a molt? 
*What are your tips to beginner rabbit raisers/breeders?

Thanks!
     HollandHops


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 25, 2015)

Birthing/Pregnant rabbits: Don't move her or her cage once you have her where you want her. The more settled in she is, the more comfortable she will be, therefore she'll be less likely to have trouble. That said, a lot of first timers in particular make terrible moms and may eat them, over clean them, etc. Be prepared for everything to go wrong. Makes it easier to deal with if it does and more wonderful when it doesn't 
Add the nest box on day 27 - most rabbits are due day 31, but some can kindle earlier or later.
If you're changing the diet, make sure you do it gradually. Same with introducing new foods = always just a little at a time to prevent digestive upset.
Hmm....can't think of anything else at the moment.

Nail Trimming: Just like with dogs and other animals, rabbits need to have their nails trimmed occasionally. I just use people nail clippers for my rabbits. Just watch out for the quick and if you aren't confident that you're going to miss it, have some powder on hand to stop the bleeding.
Molt: A molt is when an animal sheds their coat. Most rabbits molt twice a year, just like dogs and cats shed. Same thing.
Tips for beginners: Never be afraid to ask questions


----------



## HollandHops (Jan 26, 2015)

SA Farm said:


> Birthing/Pregnant rabbits: Don't move her or her cage once you have her where you want her. The more settled in she is, the more comfortable she will be, therefore she'll be less likely to have trouble. That said, a lot of first timers in particular make terrible moms and may eat them, over clean them, etc. Be prepared for everything to go wrong. Makes it easier to deal with if it does and more wonderful when it doesn't
> Add the nest box on day 27 - most rabbits are due day 31, but some can kindle earlier or later.
> If you're changing the diet, make sure you do it gradually. Same with introducing new foods = always just a little at a time to prevent digestive upset.
> Hmm....can't think of anything else at the moment.
> ...




Okay, once I get her home she will stay where her cage is. Should I even take her out to hold her or just let her be. Omigosh I hope she doesn't eat them! What does it mean to over clean them? Can I add nestbox earlier? I have heard some dig in litterbox 2 weeks before birthing. I will make any changes gradually. 

Okay on nail trimming. I will have someone hold them. How do I know if they need trimmed?

Okay on the molting and the tips.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 26, 2015)

I usually let them be, just petting and giving treats to my does so they know I'm to be trusted - helps if I want to handle the kits later 
Over-cleaning means that the doe is a little aggressive in cleaning and sometimes can nip into the skin or bite off an ear or leg that she thinks is dirty somehow...
You can add it earlier if you want, most don't because a lot of does decide to use the nest box as a litter box! 
If the nail has grown past the fur on the toes, it's definitely time to trim them. Usually I check them once a month.


----------



## HollandHops (Jan 26, 2015)

SA Farm said:


> I usually let them be, just petting and giving treats to my does so they know I'm to be trusted - helps if I want to handle the kits later
> Over-cleaning means that the doe is a little aggressive in cleaning and sometimes can nip into the skin or bite off an ear or leg that she thinks is dirty somehow...
> You can add it earlier if you want, most don't because a lot of does decide to use the nest box as a litter box!
> If the nail has grown past the fur on the toes, it's definitely time to trim them. Usually I check them once a month.



Oh..yeah I don't need her going potty in it. Well I hope she is a good mother!
Okay, I will check them once I get them.
Is there anything else about new mothers I should know?


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 26, 2015)

They are individuals. A lot of it you'll work out as you get to know her and vice versa


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 26, 2015)

Welcome  and congrats with your new friends!

I agree with the information from @SA Farm

if you have to trim nails by yourself- you can always wrap a towel around the rabbit to help keep them secure.  We have found that if the rabbit feels secure they are often times easier to work with...again it depends on the rabbit.

Also be prepared that the doe may be very protective of her kits given that she is in new surrounds and not use to you.

Have fun and the more you can relax the better the rabbits will feel


----------



## HollandHops (Jan 26, 2015)

Will the doe attack me if I try and get them? Thanks for the nail tip!


Hens and Roos said:


> Welcome  and congrats with your new friends!
> 
> I agree with the information from @SA Farm
> 
> ...


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 26, 2015)

It depends again on the doe and her personality.  Our first doe we got was breed and the breeder we got her from recommended we give her about 5-7 days before checking.  When we went into feed after she had the kits she would stand guard so to speak at the corner of the nest box and if she thought we got to close, she would swipe at us.  This last litter she had- she actually let me check within hours of her having them- no issues- I think she has figured out that we will not hurt the babies.

Does that we have raised from kit on, are more relaxed around us and are perfectly fine with us checking the babies when they are just hours old.

You can always give a small piece of apple, bread or sunflower seeds so that the doe is busy and you can take a quick peek.  As a rule for us we don't handle them much the 1st 5 days or so- but that's just us, everyone does what works for them.


----------



## HollandHops (Jan 26, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> It depends again on the doe and her personality.  Our first doe we got was breed and the breeder we got her from recommended we give her about 5-7 days before checking.  When we went into feed after she had the kits she would stand guard so to speak at the corner of the nest box and if she thought we got to close, she would swipe at us.  This last litter she had- she actually let me check within hours of her having them- no issues- I think she has figured out that we will not hurt the babies.
> 
> Does that we have raised from kit on, are more relaxed around us and are perfectly fine with us checking the babies when they are just hours old.
> 
> You can always give a small piece of apple, bread or sunflower seeds so that the doe is busy and you can take a quick peek.  As a rule for us we don't handle them much the 1st 5 days or so- but that's just us, everyone does what works for them.



Okay, that sounds good to me. I can give them a couple days before checking if she is pregnant,


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 29, 2015)

you can try checking if she if pregnant by putting her back in with the buck around day 14 - just be on hand to remove her if she tries to beat up the buck.  If she is pregnant she won't want the buck near her and will wont let him breed her. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## HollandHops (Jan 31, 2015)

It's been about 2 weeks the lady said and I got them today. I put her with the buck and he gave her no chance and did the job....and she stood still then tried to hop away.. Whatdya say? Should I assume she is not pregnant and breed her again in a couple days to insure pregnancy then check her on day 14?


----------



## HollandHops (Jan 31, 2015)

Here is a pic of her:


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 31, 2015)

if you bred her this morning, you can rebreed this evening or even tomorrow morning.  We watch to make sure the buck falls off 3 consecutive times while the doe is in the cage with him.


----------



## HollandHops (Jan 31, 2015)

Ohhh he has to fall off.... guess she's going back in. He never finished lol


----------



## HollandHops (Jan 31, 2015)

Wait...what does she do to beat him up? Cause he did his thing and then they started chasing each other then the doe started..welll... breeding the buck!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 31, 2015)

HollandHops said:


> Wait...what does she do to beat him up? Cause he did his thing and then they started chasing each other then the doe started..welll... breeding the buck!



she could potential start biting him/drawing blood.  They will chase each other and can do so for a while-usually it's him chasing her.  We've had a doe start breeding the buck- it could be showing dominance, we think it might have had to do with the fact he was sort if clueless on what he should be doing-


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 31, 2015)

I had a doe that did that too - I would just prevent her from dominating the buck and then she bred well enough  I think some does like the buck to prove themselves to be man enough first


----------



## HollandHops (Jan 31, 2015)

Okay.  How did you prevent her from doing that? They would just go around in circles lol.,
He was also trying to breed her head?!

HensandRoos-Haha, I think Vern is pretty persistent. 

If she is pregnant she is due around/on V-DAY!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 31, 2015)

I just pushed her off, then pinned her shoulders with my hand while the buck figured out what was going on Trying to breed the wrong end is pretty normal - even experienced bucks will do that!


----------



## HollandHops (Jan 31, 2015)

Okay.. I'll try that tommorow again...How do I know if she is submissive to the buck? and WHY won't he fall off? (When he does the right end lol)

Is there anything else I should know about this whole breeding/pregnancy buuisness?


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 31, 2015)

If she's not lifting for him, he won't be able to do much for her. He could also be aiming wrong if he's inexperienced.
One of the tricks that I've found works is to check her lady parts. If they're pale and thin, not usually worth trying. If they're red-purplish and a bit swollen looking - she's ready!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 1, 2015)

like @SA Farm said, it sometimes just takes a bit for them to figure it out..lol

we have a doe that tries laying in such a way that the buck doesn't have much room to work so we have to encourage her to move and give him room and then it usually works.


----------



## Bossroo (Feb 1, 2015)

OR ... wait for it ... she could be pregnant already !!!


----------



## HollandHops (Feb 3, 2015)

Bossroo she was pregnant....She kindled today..one baby so far..it was dead..I think she ate it or overgroomed it:


----------



## JakeM (Feb 5, 2015)

It looks more deformed or as if she squished it (yes, I know that's gross).


----------



## countrygirl1178 (Dec 27, 2016)

Not sure where to post my next question so I'll do it here at what age should you start weighing a new litter it is to cold cold in the rabbit house so would i be able to take them to the warm house to weigh each one and how long to keep them away from mom and not have her reject them upon their return


----------



## SableSteel (Dec 28, 2016)

countrygirl, I start weighing at 2 weeks, once they're eyes are open (for production & growth - if you have specific concerns about the litter not developing well, you can weigh as soon as a few days)

The mothers rarely reject the babies after being taken away. I know some people that completely take away the babies, and return them twice a day for nursing, then put them back with the mother once they can move and regulate temperature on their own at a few weeks old.


----------



## countrygirl1178 (Dec 28, 2016)

thanks Sable Steel i can soon start weighing should i change out the nest also with fresh bedding


----------



## countrygirl1178 (Dec 28, 2016)

I breed my dwarfs on nov 25 and again a few days later she jas not had any kits as of this morning yesterday's i put them back together and he bred her once today i put them together again a d all she did was whine the whole time after a couple minutes she tried desperately to get away from him running circles in the cage


----------



## countrygirl1178 (Dec 28, 2016)

Hollandhops ....Here is a picture of one of my kits that didn't  make it so i agree with JakeM it looked deformed


----------

